# bullosa, probably not ...



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

I obtained this plant from the LFS, it is grown by Aqua Fleur from the Netherlands. It is labelled _C. bullosa_, but to me it doesn't look correct. What do you think, likely another _C. wendtii_? I made the picture in my aquarium, but this is a leaf which is grown emersed.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Your suspicion is correct, I've heard from an insider that the "Cryptocoryne bullosa" from Dutch nurseries is indeed a wendtii form. I've also seen a rather green wendtii (the same?), labeled "bullosa", from a Hungarian nursery.
Another blatant case is "Cryptocoryne amicorum" from European nurseries, not a C. minima (amicorum is a synonym) but apparently some type of C. x willisii. http://www.tropicaliaonline.it/joom...=40:cryptocoryne-amicorum&catid=14&Itemid=119


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

"_C. amicorum_" is also propagated by Aqua Fleur, possbly also by others.

"_C. affinis_" from Dennerle is likely also a _C. wendtii_, but from what i hear at least a very nice one. Dennerle also propagates a "_C. _x_purpurea_", of which I suspect that it is some _C. cordata_ in stead.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Probably in most, if not all, nurseries there are knowledgable growers who know very well which species they have. When I ask why some are anyway sold under the wrong name, I usually get the same reply: if we change the name now, buyers will no longer know which plants to order. I think that with "buyers" they mean the LFS, rather than aquarists/endusers. I believe that 99.9% of aquarists buys whatever looks good in the LFS regardless what name is on the label and the remaining 0.1% highly values correct names. So it would take mainly informing the non-specialized employees of the LFS about name changes (if they didn't figure it out already!) to change these names. With fish this is everyday practice (most knew very soon which species is meant with _Poecilia wingei_ or _Pethia padamya_ ... ) This would be highly desirable also for prevention of establishment of invasive species: for this the first step is always correct identification, then education about some potential risky ones.

But I suspect that occasionally some incorrect names are maintained because with them a stocklist looks more exclusive, although probably very few dealers will admit this.

Could we perhaps make a sticky subject of this?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Makes you wonder how long it is going to be before it is illegal to propagate these plants for resale.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

illustrator said:


> Probably in most, if not all, nurseries there are knowledgable growers who know very well which species they have.


You hit the mark! I've got the info from a very knowledgeable employee of the mentioned Dutch nursery, who's also an expert in taxonomy of Crypts and aquarium plants in general. 
And yes, the alleged "x purpurea" is indeed a cordata. He also told me that the plant is an old strain of C. cordata var. siamensis, one of several forms called "blassii" in the hobby for ages. Maybe that strain corresponds with de Wit's "C. siamensis" description rather than with "C. blassii", I've seen a full grown plant, the leaf underside was only reddish, not really red.

I wonder if the mentioned "C. affinis"-wendtii http://www.dennerle.de/de/index.php...nk&pdbSearch=Cryptocoryne affinis&o=0&aid=205 is the same as Rataj's C. wendtii var. rubella, shown in that old photo: http://img.xooimage.com/files26/7/b/2/cryptocoryne-wendtii-rubella-212d2fa.jpg



illustrator said:


> So it would take mainly informing the non-specialized employees of the LFS about name changes (if they didn't figure it out already!) to change these names. With fish this is everyday practice (most knew very soon which species is meant with Poecilia wingei or Pethia padamya ... )


I believe, the higher acceptance and knowledge of name changes and correct naming of fishes is because there are more folks interested and knowledged in fishes, and animals in general, than in plants. More cooperation between ichthyologists / zoologists and aquarium hobby and commerce. And more professional articles in aquarium journals. Maybe I'm somewhat old-fashioned in this respect, but I think the ultimately most effective way to inform about right naming etc. is writing articles in aquarium magazines.


----------

